# Malibu x Factor



## redfish71 (May 3, 2009)

Looking for a Malibu x factor


----------



## baydaze (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't know where you are located, but Appomattox River Company in Farmville & Yorktown, Old Dominion Kayaks in Richmond, and Back River Outfitters in Hampton/Poquoson are all Malibu dealers. 
Would ask why you are looking at the X-Factor. The Stealth-14 is essentially the same kayak updated with some new hatches and a live bait well built in. 
Feel free to PM is you have questions.

Just saw your location...ARC ships.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

here you go might be sold already but worth checking.

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/2409524439.html


----------



## redfish71 (May 3, 2009)

The one on craigslist is sold, I was looking at the x factor because it looked like a good kayak but so does the stealth, I am 6' 3" and average around 280 to 290# so I wanted something for a big guy, this is my first kayak any help would be great, I am looking to fish from ponds to the ocean. Thanks


----------



## Lakland5er (Mar 2, 2011)

I ordered a Stealth 14 back in April. 5 weeks later Malibu was having some major issues of sorts (oven broken, etc, etc...) and I still had no signs of my kayak. I finally canceled my order through ARC and bought a Trident 13 instead (ARC were awesome about all of this, btw). If you order one make sure that you will not be going through some hassle before you drop the cash on one. It doesn't sound like Malibu has their act together very well in my opinion.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

If you're a big guy you might want tot look into the Wilderness System Ride 135.
Very stable and able to support a lot of weight

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/product/index/products/angler/angler_ride/ride_135_angler/

It can be bought under list price...


----------



## redfish71 (May 3, 2009)

Do you know who sells the wilderness?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Check with Paddle Creek. They are on US-1 just before you get into Wake Forest. They also sell used yaks.


----------

